# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  جامعة المدينة العالمية

## ساكنة الجنة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد ,,,,

يسعدنا بداية أن نهديكم أصالة عن أنفسنا، ونيابة عن جامعة المدينة العالمية [MEDIU] أرق التحية وأطيب الأمنيات لكم بدوام التقدم والإزدهار، مقرونة بصادق الدعوات لكم بالمزيد من التوفيق والتطور والنماء.
*
جامعة المدينة العالمية [MEDIU] ماليزيا:
*
"جامعة المدينة العالمية [MEDIU] ماليزيا" هي إحدى الجامعات الرائدة في دولة ماليزيا، والتي امتازت بالتفوق والتميز في مجالات التقنية والتعليم العالي، و "جامعة المدينة العالمية [MEDIU]" هي جامعة متعددة الثقافات والمجالات الدراسية ويقع مقرها الإداري الرئيسى في مدينة شاه علم بماليزيا ، وإليكم تاريخ موجز:
1.****تأسست "جامعة المدينة العالمية [MEDIU]" مطلع عام 2004م بالمدينة المنورة.
2.****في تاريخ 19/يوليو/ 2006م*حصلت الجامعة على دعوة من وزارة التعليم العالي الماليزية لإنشاء مركز الجامعة بدولة ماليزيا .
3.****بتاريخ 20/يوليو/2007م،*حصلت الجامعة على الترخيص الكامل من وزارة التعليم العالي الماليزية لتكون أول جامعة عالمية ماليزية تنتهج منهجي التعليم -*نظام التعليم المباشر في المقر الجامعي بماليزيا -*نظام التعليم عن بعد (عبر التعليم الالكتروني)*وتستهدف الطلاب من شتى أنحاء العالم.
4.****في مطلع شهر فبراير من العام 2008م*بدأت الجامعة أعمال التشغيل الكامل وإستقبال الطلاب .
5.****إلتحق بالجامعة إلى مطلع العام 2009م زهاء [1500] طالب وطالبة من دول مختلفة، في حين زاد عدد طلبات الإلتحاق المقدمة إلى الجامعة عن [3000] طلب إلتحاق.
6.****اوائل /2009 م.* طرحت الجامعة اكثر من (24)برنامجا أكاديميا معتمدا من قبل هيئة الاعتماد الأكاديمي ووزارة التعليم العالي الماليزية في كلياتها, واكثر من (34) دورة معتمدة في اللغتين العربية والإنجليزية بمركز اللغات .
7.****أوائل 2009 م.* تنوعت مستويات البرامج الدراسية في الجامعة لتشمل إيجاد مراحل : المستوى التمهيدي للمرحلة ماقبل الجامعية , الدبلوم , درجة البكالوريوس ، الدراسات العليا , دورات التأهيل اللغوي .
8.****أواسط 2009 م.* بلغ عدد الطلبة الذين تم تسجيلهم في الجامعة اكثر من (4701) طالب وطالبة من اكثر من ( 40 ) جنسية حول العالم .
9.****الربع الثالث لسنة 2009 م.** اجتازت جامعة المدينة العالمية**[MEDIU]*بنجاح التفتيش المؤسسي الذي عقدته وزارة التعليم العالي الماليزية للتأكد من الجودة الأكاديمية والإدارية للجامعة .
10.*نهاية عام 2009 م.** زاد عدد طلبات الإلتحاق الوارده الى الجامعه عن ( 6508 ) طلب من اكثر من (60) دولة حول العالم , فيما زاد عدد الطلبة المسجلين في الجامعة عن ( 2482 ) .
11.*نهاية عام 2009 م.** انتهت الجامعة من تقديم (10) برامج دراسية جديدة لإعتمادها من قبل هيئة الإعتماد الماليزي في مراحل الدراسات العليا .
12.*نهاية عام 2009 م.*** بدأت جامعة المدينة العالمية الاجراءات التأسيسية للبدء بالتعليم الجامعي المباشر في تخصصات علمية وتطبيقية جديدة شملت علوم الحاسب الآلي , والعلوم المالية والإدارية , والهندسة والتي تعتزم أن يتم البدء بها منتصف العام 2010 م .
13.*أوائل عام 2010 م.** زاد عدد الطلبة المنتسبين في الجامعة الى (3057 ) طالب من مختلف دول العالم* , من بداية موسم 2010 .
14.*نهاية عام 2010 م.*** بلغ عدد طلبات الإلتحاق الواردة الى الجامعة لنظام التعليم المباشر قرابة (511) بلغ عدد المسجلين أكثر من (154) طالباً .
15.*أوائل عام 2011 م.*** زاد عدد طلبات الإلتحاق الواردة إلى الجامعة لنظام التعليم المباشر قرابة (2312) وبلغ عدد المسجلين أكثر من (362) .
16.*أوائل عام2011 م.* *إدراج* برامج جامعة المدينة العالمية الحاصلة على الإعتماد الأكاديمي الكامل لأربعة برامج دراسات عليا في كلية العلوم الاسلامية* ضمن قائمة المؤهلات المعترف بها من قبل هيئة الخدمة المدنية بماليزيا .
17.*نهاية عام 2011 م.* تم تخريج الدفعه الأولى من طلبة جامعة المدينة العالمية في مرحلة برامج الماجستير والبكالوريوس وعددهم (84) طالبا وطالبة لدرجة البكالوريوس, و(27) طالبا وطلبة* لدرجة الماجستير .
*
ماذا يميز جامعة المدينة العالمية [MEDIU] ؟
أولاً: التقنية العالية والتسهيلات الحديثة: إن البنية التقنية لجامعة المدينة العالمية معدة لتلاءم أفضل المواصفات العصرية في مجال التعليم الالكتروني والتعليم عن بعد، وتشمل تلك البنية التحتية الأمور الآتية :
*
·***موقع جامعة المدينة العالمية المتميز على الإنترنت*: والذي يقدم كافة أشكال الخدمات الجامعية ، والتي تشمل خدمات القبول والتسجيل والاستفسار والدخول على الدروس المباشرة والتواصل مع المدرسين والإداريين بالجامعة.
·***النظام الالكتروني للإدارة التعليمية "*عليم*"، لإدارة الشؤون الدراسية بالجامعة، والذي يمكن كلاً من الطالب والأستاذ الجامعي والمشرفين الإداريين على إدارة كافة أشكال العملية الدراسية والتواصل المباشر، وبث المحاضرات الأكاديمية وأداء التمارين الدراسية.
·***المكتبة الرقمية الشاملة 
*والتي توفر للطالب والمحاضر الجامعي أغلب أنواع المصنفات والمراجع الدراسية.
·***مركز متميز لخدمة العملاء، والذي يمكن للطالب أو المحاضر أو المستفسر من خلاله الحصول على أي نوع من أنواع الخدمات المتاحة، وتوفر له إمكانية التواصل السريع.
·***الصبغة العالمية : حيث إن الكوادر الإدارية والتدريسية في الجامعة تنحدر من العديد من الجنسيات والثقافات من شتى دول العالم، مما يوفر للجامعة صبغة عالمية ويساعد الطلبة على سرعة التأقلم في الجو الدراسي بالجامعة.
ثانيًا: البرامج الدراسية المتنوعة والمعتمدة:
حرصت الجامعة منذ البداية على وضع الأسس الأكاديمية لتقديم برامج دراسية متنوعة في مراحل: الدراسات التمهيدية ما قبل الجامعة، والدبلوم والبكالوريوس والدبلوم العالي والماجستير وصولاً إلى الدكتوراه، في عدد من التخصصات العلمية شملت تخصصات العلوم الإسلامية واللغة العربية، والعلوم المالية والإدارية، وعلوم الحاسب الآلي، والتربية، والعلوم التطبيقية، ويتم اعتماد جميع البرامج الدراسية في الجامعة مسبقاً وقبل طرحها من قبل هيئة الاعتمادات والمواصفات الأكاديمية الماليزية التابعة لوزارة التعليم العالي بدولة ماليزيا والمعترف بها عالمياً والتي تعرف اختصاراً بـ[MQA]، وقد حصلت الجامعة على الاعتراف الأكاديمي لبرامجها المتميزة في أكثر من 90 برنامجاً دراسياً.
عُدت "جامعة المدينة العالمية" إحدى أولى المؤسسات التعليمية الرائدة في ماليزيا في مجال التعليم العالي في تقديم عدد من البرامج والتخصصات التي لم يسبق إليها في مجال التعليم الالكتروني .
ثالثًا: (التعليم عن بعد(*من خلال خمسة كليات موزعة كالأتي :-
1.****كلية العلوم الإسلامية
2.****كلية اللغات
3.****كلية الحاسب وتقنية المعلومات
4.****كلية العلوم المالية والإدارية
5.****كلية التربية
6.****كلية الهندسة
7.****مركز اللغات
8.****مركز الدراسات التمهيدية للمرحلة الجامعية.*
رابعًا: المنهج الأكاديمي المحكم:
حيث حرصت "جامعة المدينة العالمية" منذ البداية على ضبط المنهج الأكاديمي للبرامج الدراسية وإعداده وتحكميه من قبل جهات معتمدة ومشهود لها بالمعرفة والخبرة، وتقوم الجامعة بتقديم كامل المنهج الأكاديمي المحكم مسجلاً بالصوت والنص والمراجع والمصادر الدراسية ومقسماً على المحاضرات الدراسية وفق التقويم الأكاديمي بشكل مسبق إلى الطلبة الملتحقين بها لتسهم بذلك في رفع مستواهم التعليمي، وتحقق الجودة الأكاديمية المستهدفة.
خامسًا: برامج تطوير شاملة للطلبة:
من خلال الخدمات التي تقدمها "جامعة المدينة العالمية [MEDIU]" عبر مركزها الرئيسى أو مراكز الخدمات التابعة لها وعددها تسعة في كل من ( الكويت – السعودية – إندونيسيا – تايلاند – مصر – سنغافورة – ماليزيا – بريطانيا- المغرب- غانا )، فإن الجامعة تقدم لطلابها المهارات العلمية والتربوية الأساسية إلى جانب التعليم الموجه ضمن خبرات فذة وبيئة ووسائل تعليمية سيعتبرها خريجو الجامعة بأنها قد غيرت مجرى حياتهم، هذا إضافة إلى أن الكادر الإداري والأكاديمي بالجامعة مؤهل على أعلى المستويات، ومزود بخبرات واسعة في طرق التعليم والإشراف، مما يوفر أنسب الفرص للطلاب لتنمية مهاراتهم القيادة من خلال مجتمع عالمي متنوع، وتعد الجامعة طلابها وتزودهم بمهارات وإمكانيات متعددة، كمهارات استخدام التقنية الحديثة، وإجادة اللغات المختلفة، ومهارات تنمية الشخصية والمهارات القيادية والأنشطة الإجتماعية والرياضية.
سادسًا: رسوم دراسية معقولة:
تقدم جامعة المدينة العالمية [MEDIU] تعليماً راقياً برسوم دراسية معقولة، حيث تبلغ الرسوم الدراسية لبرامج الدبلوم في العلوم المالية والإدارية والحاسب الآلي (المعادل لدرجة الليسانس) حوالي [4000] دولار أمريكي لطول مدة الدراسة والتي تترواح ما بين سنتين ونصف إلى ثلاثة سنوات، بينما تبلغ إجمالي قيمة الرسوم الدراسية في برامج البكالوريوس في العلوم الإسلامية واللغة العربية لكامل مدة الدراسة والتي تبلغ أربعة سنوات في حوالي [6000] إلى [7000] دولارأمريكي، ويبلغ متوسط الرسوم الدراسية لمرحلة الماجستير في العلوم الإسلامية واللغة العربية والممتدة لمدة سنيتن حوالي [6000] دولار أمريكي.
*
اسمحوا لنا أن نختم هذا الخطاب التعريفي بأن نسطر جزيل الشكر والتقدير لكم على اطلاعكم عليه آملين لكم المزيد من النجاح والتقدم والازدهار، ومتطلعين إلى المزيد من آفاق التعاون والتعاضد المثمرة والبناء.
*
تحياتنا لكم*
فريق التسويق بجامعة المدينة العالمية بماليزيا

----------

